# seeing bright colors and sparks of light



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone here see deep purple/blue along the roadsides at night.. like against bright lights... trails left by the lights of cars? Like while you are driving do you see lots of purple usually at night in the road?

or do you see flashes of colors during the day.. pinks, greens, blues.. usually pastel colors by day .. usually against the bright lights?

or what about one big light blue dot across the room?

and does anyone see sparks of light (silver or gold).. or orbs of light? sparks that resemble fireworks constantly or tadpole looking lights against the sky or white walls?

i don't think this is visual snow.. as visual snow is more like static.. where as the white tadpole looking things look alive as if one is looking through a microscope or something..


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes when i cough/sneeze i get lightheaded and start to notice little colored dots dancing around me, especially my head.
They move very fast, there are a lot of them but they never collide.
I got HPPD with DP also and there are a lot of tracers, visual snow and sometimes my periferic vision plays tricks on me.
The only thing i can't explain is looking into the clear sky and seeing what looks like a 'transparent flower' which is always moving like the part in the middle is going inside and the exterior part is always moving towards me, i can't understand what this is but sometimes it's driving me nuts because i can't look in the sky for more than 5 secs without getting dizzy.
Great thread







.


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

I see something like that. I see the fast moving dots both indoors and outdoors, outside they are often silver/golden. I see the colourful stuff when I'm relaxed, and I've only seen that indoors. Sometimes they move as the "flower" described in the previous post, other times they move in a different way, like fish in the ocean or like a big curtain... or they kind of rotate. The colours of my lights are light or dark violet, pink, light blue, light green, yellow (golden) and white (silver). I don't see them as much as I used to. I wrote about this in the other thread about visual symptoms.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I see different colors when I look at the TV or during the day I will see a color and my whole vision field becomes the color. For an example, if purple was the background color on TV, the whole room would become purple.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I see the sparks of white light...like little fireworks. I see them in random places.


----------



## sunsolaris2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

The colored sparks are what you see with the 3rd eye from the Archangels. Each has a certain color for their aura. For example: emerald green->Arh. Raphael. Check the archangelssection in the website for their color and abilities: http://angelicsign.com/en The website is written by someone who studied Doreen Virtue's courses(see Doreen on youtube for example).

Archangels are ready to give their help/advice, they come around us when we think of something unsolvable, just that not all of us see them(depends on how pure someone is), and not all of us have yet fully developed our clairvoyance, clairaudience,... to see them actually in their shape, their face and hear their voice telepatically. All angels are not allowd to step upon our free will, that is why they don't involve in helping unless we really want it.

Also, if you and anyone here want to know more about things like these, I made a group on Facebook "Spirituality". It is private, so first you must add me: Kyupa Suria. I'll know more abut it because I joined an esoteric school, and i will post there... also, recently a new member said she actually sees her spiritual guides and receive their advices.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The white squiggles that look alive are explained by the blue entopic effect. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_field_entoptic_phenomenon


----------



## Dumdum (Jun 23, 2013)

I see only brighter colors and a black line around every object.


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

I constantly see sparks of light, blurry figures, and in the dark hues of blue and purple. It doesn't really scare me. I just wish I understood it.


----------

